# Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Charlotte,NC



## Budeebro1 (Feb 27, 2012)

New this year, Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap, at the Hodges Family Farm. Load up your bicycles and parts to display and sell for a day of family fun.
Held in conjunction with the 9th annual Charlotte Transporter Show at Hodges Family Farm, May 19 2012, in Charlotte North Carolina, from 8 am to 2 pm.
The Hodges Family Farm is located at 3900 Rocky River Rd, Charlotte NC, 28215.

Admission is free.
Swap spots for bikes and related items will be $5 for a 10x10 space.

Please no loud music, burnouts or other disrespectful behavior on the farm property. Hodges Farm asks that you leave your dogs at home for this event.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=52808


----------



## DuncanM (Mar 8, 2012)

Some things to add-

-Its Free if you would like to show your bike, 

-Awards will be given, categories are to be announced.

-If you like Vintage Bicycles, and Vintage Volkswagens, This is the perfect show for you. 

If you have any questions, you can PM me here, or E-Mail me at Duncanbmitchell@gmail.com

Link to the 9th Charlotte Transporter Show is below-
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/vi...postorder=asc&highlight=charlotte+transporter


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, I'd be there but, my son graduates college that day and I'm taking the family and him on a cruise to the Bahamas that next Monady for his Grad present.
Shame it's not the 1st week of May, because I will be near there (kinda) to pick up my niece from Radford U. 

Sounds like a great time. Please post pics of the party!!

JD


----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Trying to make this event, can't wait!


----------



## DuncanM (May 12, 2012)

Only 7 more days! It's predicted to be a beautiful day on the 19th.

The classes are:
-Oldest Bicycle
-Best Muscle Bike
-Best BMX Bike
-Peoples Choice
-Tetanus Award

Can't wait! Hope you all can make it!


----------



## 1973rx3 (May 16, 2012)

Is it still on?  My drive from central Florida is quite long, and i believe this is a non indoor event from what i gathered reading previous posts.  I just don't know if the rain we are getting down here is also affecting or will affect Charlotte, NC by Saturday.


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 17, 2012)

Weather reports here call for rain chances to move out during thursday and they are almost guaranteeing dry weather this weekend. Not even sure that I can make it so I am a neutral party. Just stating what I have seen as I have been watching also to decide what I want to do.


----------



## 1973rx3 (May 18, 2012)

Something came up and won't be able to make it!  Next time!


----------



## DuncanM (May 19, 2012)

Thank you to all who came out today! We had a great turn-out, with lots of great bikes, and beautiful weather to top it off. I enjoyed meeting and talking to some fellow members, and I hope you guys enjoyed it as much as I did. 
If you have any feedback on the show, or think we should have done something differently, Please let me know!
We will be uploading pictures hopefully soon!


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 19, 2012)

SUNSCREEN! that's all I have to add. But that's a ME problem. I'm thinking maybe replace the oldest bike award with  awards in the vintage class, that way it can be more inclusive to actual restorations, or to original survivor bikes. or just do winners for those as separate classes, ie., 1 award for vintage restoration, 1 award for vintage survivor. It was more of a "rat" event, so I didn't bring my pretty stuff, but I think some folks there were expecting to see that kind of thing.


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 19, 2012)

Either way I had a great time. Hopefully I can make it to the next one too.


----------

